# Snakes fall from trees in Queensland floods



## News Bot (Jan 14, 2011)

SNAKES are still posing a threat to cleanup crews, with the reptiles even trying to escape the rising waters by slithering into flood boats.

*Published On:* 14-Jan-11 01:55 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Banjo (Jan 14, 2011)

That would be a good job protecting the Kiwis from flood stricken snakes. Besides they don't have venomous snakes in NZ anyway so it would be an experience for them.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 14, 2011)

Witch urself Bro! Forget the drop bears! It's them bloody drop snakes! :lol:


----------



## Carnelian (Jan 14, 2011)

Found this news article while reading the first one, bloody disgusting!Gunmen blaze away at snakes | Courier Mail


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 14, 2011)

I just read that article KPALMER ..it made me furious!!


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 14, 2011)

Absolutely appaulling!


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 14, 2011)

that really makes me angry. I bet the snakes would not have harmed any1


----------



## Carnelian (Jan 14, 2011)

Same here Redbellybite. The poor snakes are just trying to survive like anything else. The RSPCA says there MIGHT be charges ***... wonder what they'd do if it was anything else but reps that were being shot at? They said there was a video but I can't find it, then again I mighten want to see it anyway!

I thought these people were in dire straits & needed all the help they can get, but they can still manage to get a boat load of rednecks to go shooting snakes????


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 14, 2011)

I've looked for the video also and can't find it. 

If the RSPCA or QNPWS (I think that's the controlling body in QLD?) don't follow through with a proper conviction and fines with these idiots (not to mention confiscation of the guns and removal of licenses) then there is something terribly amiss in what they stand for. These images simply send out a blatant message that this sort of thing is totally acceptable. Put simply, it is not!


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 14, 2011)

Even if we overlook that they are killing snakes they have committed some serious firearms offences. It is not OK to go out in public packing heat.


----------



## Carnelian (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeh, it would be the environmental mob, QNPWS - EPA... whatever they call themselves, that would have to follow through, but because of the "circumstances" they might just let it slide, I don't think they should but they will have an excuse. I hope the video shows everyone one of the rednecks clearly so they can be IDed & I hope they throw the book at 'em.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 14, 2011)

The firearms issue will be a bigger deal than the snakes. Before they can be charged someone needs to go and make a statement. Once that is done the police have to act.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 14, 2011)

There is no reason a few of us can't fill this form out and send it in. I can tell you for a fact that I will be!

http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/register/p02087aa.doc

I understand wholeheartedly that a few people are concerned with the situation with the snakes, but to actively go hunting protected wildlife in a boat, without any written permission or authority, and then using a shotgun to do so in public is totally unacceptable.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 14, 2011)

they should have the book thrown at them literally and figuratively all weapons confiscated and the boat too.

and the locals "The locals watching were saying it was a good opportunity to get rid of the snakes. They see them as pests, vermin and a threat to humans"

ah well dumb asses then your going to have an infestation of real pests like rodents


----------

